# checking for long file names... no

## celevra

Hi,

i try to update cyrus imapd, but i get the following message:

checking for long file names... no

configure: error: The Cyrus IMAPD requires support for long file names

what additional information do you need?

Filesystem is ext3

what does that mean?

thanks for your help

----------

## Hu

If you need support, please post config.log, as the ebuild directed when it announced the failure.

----------

## celevra

hi, here is the output from:

emerge --info ; LC_ALL=C emerge --oneshot cyrus-imapd

http://pastebin.com/ccwjbQGv

thanks for your support

----------

